# Jaydekay's Craftsman YT4000



## jaydekay (Sep 3, 2011)

Just picked this lil hussy up!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Its sure is shiny nice looking tractor..


----------



## jaydekay (Sep 3, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Its sure is shiny nice looking tractor..


Thanks WJJ! - It's my first - I hope she's around for awhile.

Here is a project I'm starting to think about - I made a mockup today of what it could look like. Light bar: http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/light-bar-mockup-small-tractors-picture-18406/


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jaydekay said:


> Thanks WJJ! - It's my first - I hope she's around for awhile.
> 
> Here is a project I'm starting to think about - I made a mockup today of what it could look like. Light bar: http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/light-bar-mockup-small-tractors-picture-18406/


 Welcome to the Forum!..jaydekay..

With good Pm service it will last you a long time..


----------

